# BTTF Movie  Poll



## Asmiley (Mar 5, 2001)

Three movies.. wich is the best? hmmmmm.... Vote here!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2001)

I voted for number 3 cos its set in the Wild West. The way people acted in the 'olden days' was hilarious. Plus the sight of Michael J Fox in cowboy gear(albeit pink) is quite funny.

I also liked the character of Biff. Even in the days of old he was a thug. Just shows you people don't change.

Annette.


----------



## Asmiley (Mar 21, 2001)

Yeah It was hilarious! Loved how Biff's Grandad was as stupid as Biff. I guess in that case stupidity was hereditary! :laugh2: :laugh2:  :laugh2:


----------



## Alex Mason (May 22, 2013)

One is the best. They are all okay, but One has a special place in my heart.


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 22, 2013)

Much as I enjoyed the first movie, no 2 has always been my favourite.  I love the into the future then back into the past.  Biff interacting with himself as old and young Biff is cool.

I didn't really like three much at all but it finished off the trilogy nicely.


----------



## finbaa (Oct 12, 2013)

Poor cowboys are no match for hoverboards.

All you lot... you are my density


----------

